# Corn Oil to remove cockleburrs



## ducks4you (Sep 9, 2009)

Thought I'd share.

Besides tomatoes I've grown a lot of cockleburrs this season.  I was spending time once a week removing them, and I didn't want to stress my 27 yr old with any more pain.  While shopping I thought:  Why not use vegetable oil?  I knew that it wouldn't be toxic, it MIGHT help, and I could use it for something else if it didn't.

As a product to grab when the feed store is closed, this worked great!  I carefully poured and swabbed it on the forelock, mane and tail.  The burrs came out smooth as silk, with no pulling.  And, it's cheap and readily availble.  My horses DO want to eat it, though, so there's a downside.


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Sep 9, 2009)

Just curious.. but did the oil burn the hair when out in the sun?

I have to "oil" my Bashkirs dread locks with essential oils, but only in the evening as the sun will burn the hair, but its OK if it soaks overnight.  Maybe Bashkirs are more sensitive, their mane is fragile... just an inquiring thought.


----------



## ducks4you (Sep 10, 2009)

Don't know.  My animals aren't show stock, so that's not a big criteria with me.  I just wanted to share a quick fix.  If you are like me, the feed/tack/supply store is ALWAYS closed when I need a specialty product, like mane detangler.  We have several 24/7 grocery stores in our area, so I can always buy a product like corn oil.  I figured that if it DIDN'T work, I'd save the rest and supplement their winter feed with it.  That's all.


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Sep 11, 2009)

I appreciate the quick fixes!   Just was curious thats all


----------



## ellieroo (Sep 27, 2009)

If you crush the burrs with a pair of plyers they will come right out.I know this is a tad late for now but just tuck it away in case.


----------



## ducks4you (Sep 28, 2009)

Good thought!  I>>>>>HATE>>>>>BURRS!!!!!!!!


----------

